# What to use instead of raisins in cookies?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I want to make a couple different cookies, oatmeal raisin and pumpkin cookies to be exact and the raisin really adds a lot of flavor. However one of my kids has a nasty grape allergy. I thought about dried cranberries but I wonder if that would really throw the flavor off. Any suggestions?


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

Chopped dried figs were the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## neptunemama (Jun 20, 2005)

Dried cherries go well with oatmeal cookies. Not sure about the pumpkin. I think cranberries would go well w/both. If you want to skip fruit altogether, chocolate chips go great in them also.

Or how about nuts? Walnuts, pecans?


----------



## roomformore (Apr 28, 2006)

We like dried cherries in our oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverscout* 
Chopped dried figs were the first thing that came to mind.

Where would I find those? I don't think I've ever seen the chopped ones.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Dried apricots, yum!

Or, are currants ok? They would probably give a similar flavour to the rasins.


----------



## mummytoH (Nov 1, 2009)

dates might work


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Chopped dates, or figs.

I've never seen them sold chopped. I buy them whole, soak them a bit if they are dry, and snip 'em with kitchen scissors.

Maybe dried cranberries, if you don't mind the tartness. Or any dried berries, really.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I vote for dried cranberries instead of raisins in the oatmeal cookies, and chocolate chips in the pumpkin cookies.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I often use dried cranberries or cherries in the fall / winter and I think they taste great









Dried apricots sound wonderful too


----------



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katelove* 
Dried apricots, yum!

Or, are currants ok? They would probably give a similar flavour to the rasins.

I believe that the "dried currants" commonly sold are actually raisins; they are definitely not currants. Trader Joe's sells actual dried currants.

Carob chips could work too. Cranberries, cherries, and cut up dates were all good ideas too. Maybe even dried blueberries?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Would the cookies work if you simply ommitted the dried fruit?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

dates?


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Chopped prunes! They're so good in oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

chocolate chips in both! Or you could use carob chips too.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

I vote for dried cherries. Also, you can't dangle something delicious like oatmeal and pumpkin cookies without providing a recipe!


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
I vote for dried cherries. Also, you can't dangle something delicious like oatmeal and pumpkin cookies without providing a recipe!

Don't have a recipe yet







Were GF and this will be the first time trying to make them


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

dried cherries or cranberries are fabulous in oatmeal cookies. Cranberries are good with pumpkin too, or you could do candied ginger and pineapple and or coconut, I've made pumpkin loaves like that and they are so delicious.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd go with the cranberries in both. I make a pumpkin bread that I frequently add dried cranberries to and they're delish.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I think dried cranberries would be awesome. They are sweet but still have a small amount of that cranberry tang - I think it makes them taste more interesting. Depending on the cookie I think chopped dried apricots would be good too, but they would be more sweet without the hint of sour that cranberries have.

With pumpkin and oats I'd probably go with the cranberries.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

If your looking for fruit I'd do either dates or cranberries, or just sub choc chips







I make pumpkin choc chip cookies that are simply delicious!!


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori* 
I want to make a couple different cookies, oatmeal raisin and pumpkin cookies to be exact and the raisin really adds a lot of flavor. However one of my kids has a nasty grape allergy. I thought about dried cranberries but I wonder if that would really throw the flavor off. Any suggestions?

dried apples


----------

